# What happened to "tears" thread?



## victarion (Sep 7, 2012)

Was following her thread "i cheated and my husband left". Now i can't find/access the thread?:scratchhead:


----------



## Shoshannah (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been wondering about Tears, too. I hope everything is going better.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It went to the private section, owing to some over-excitable posters who were unable to behave with a modicum of decorum.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Yep its in private now for core members.

Was really annoying for 1-3 posts guys to come in, read 1 or 2 pages ignore the other 20 or so and then try to shame her with whats been said ten times already, and shes already realized her error and taken responsibility for it completely.


----------



## victarion (Sep 7, 2012)

How do you view threads in the private area?


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

I remember tears from a post reply in a thread about how to talk to wayward spouses. Her answer opened my brain to the fact that selfishness goes both ways.
I am going to locate the thread and read it.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

victarion said:


> How do you view threads in the private area?


You will need to have 30 posts to gain access to that section.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Who are you ?


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Hopefully tears hubby


----------



## victarion (Sep 7, 2012)

Lol no, not tears husband. Just got caught up in the thread and was wondering what happened. This makes 3. Only 27 more to go


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

You could post about how awesome I am


----------



## victarion (Sep 7, 2012)

Warlock-
I'm new to this site, lurker I guess you call them. Been browsing a while, just posted first time today. Very pleased to make your acquaintance!


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah, well, Warlock is a pretty nice guy.... but you don't want to get on his "bad" side! LOL


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

victarion said:


> Warlock-
> I'm new to this site, lurker I guess you call them. Been browsing a while, just posted first time today. Very pleased to make your acquaintance!


+1 I see


----------

